# st found the only pic of my first 'stupid' car...



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Whilst rumaging around for sme warranty paper work for something completely unrelated I came across this. It is the only remaining picture of the firsat stupid car ever bought....

Having sold my lovely MKII 8v Golf GTI I appear to have thought this was a good idea.

1987 Fiat Uno Turbo with Hormann wide arch kit, mike spence motorsport conversion with in cab variable boost, water injection, konis all round, bigger discs and wheels etc etc etc 170 BHP (which was loads at the time, especially for an Uno).... Or a tin box wedding cake... 

Love to see what eveyone else was driving in 1991...


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

170 bhp in that! I bet that was a flying machine if not a little dangerous! 

In 1991 I think I was driving matchbox cars across the floor  :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Love it, bet it was quick, i was in a pram in 1991 so that was my ride.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd have that now.
Pram for me to, 3 years old!


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

I was playing with a Thunderbirds Tracy Island in 1991 I think.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

my mate had uno turbo was a quick car back then standard, i was driving a metro at the time and he lent it to me, i absolutely loved it


----------



## Jasoon (Jun 23, 2006)

Love it 

my m8 had a Lancier Y10 Turbo which was very similer...


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I was too busy being born to worry about driving back then lol. Looks great fun in a straight line though


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great little cars in the day,i was driving a lancia Delta Hf turbo mk1 ,one of the best cars i have ever owned in some ways LOL


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Was just saying the other week to a mate that the chance of seeing a Uno Turbo on the roads nowadays must be slim to none.

I love Fiat's of that era, that and the Sedici Valvole in particular.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

That must have been fun back in the day! Is that an Allegro in front?

Back in 1991 I was rolling in a 1981 Cavalier 2.0 GLS Sportshatch (same as the Manta). Heavy and slow but a drifter in the wet.

I stripped it of all chrome, took off the bumpers and sprayed it in primer grey ready to spray it black. Only sprayed he bonnet and gave up. So I reckon I started a few modifying trends years ahead of my time - the smooth look, the black bonnet look and of course matt paint! :lol::lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a Peugeot (push bike) in 1991...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i bought an Orion 1987 D reg, 1.6i Ghia in 1991, D714 TNK was the reg

what a tool i was

just like this, but in Red


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Shiny said:


> That must have been fun back in the day! Is that an Allegro in front?
> 
> Back in 1991 I was rolling in a 1981 Cavalier 2.0 GLS Sportshatch (same as the Manta). Heavy and slow but a drifter in the wet.
> 
> I stripped it of all chrome, took off the bumpers and sprayed it in primer grey ready to spray it black. Only sprayed he bonnet and gave up. So I reckon I started a few modifying trends years ahead of my time - the smooth look, the black bonnet look and of course matt paint! :lol::lol:


It was indeed a hoot, it had a bit of trouble getting power down so the 0-60 wasn't as fierce as one might think and chewed front tyres every 2k, but it's mid range when you wound the boost up was hysterical. Word had it that Gurt Van Aarken who built these for mike spence made a 220 bhp one that was faster between 70 - 120 that a Countach! 

And yes that is my old grandads 1300 super allegro resplendant in matt white, black vinyl roof and paisley carpet rear shelf... :doublesho


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Porkypig said:


> And yes that is my old grandads 1300 super allegro resplendant in matt white, black vinyl roof and paisley carpet rear shelf... :doublesho


Don't forget the square steering wheel! :lol::lol:

Mind you, the Allegro was one of the safest cars on the road at the time. If a wheel fell off...

.....a leg grows! :tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I think i had an Alfasud,,what a piece of sh1t that was,or maybe a Peugeot 205 1900 GTI,the only Peugeot i've had thank god!!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> i bought an Orion 1987 D reg, 1.6i Ghia in 1991, D714 TNK was the reg
> 
> what a tool i was
> 
> just like this, but in Red


MY grandfather had one of these! He wanted something quicker that his Cortina so got an E plate one in a maroon colour. Had a boot spoiler but the boot was not weighted so it slammed shut all the time:lol:

He then got a Kia Shuma and when he passed away was left to me.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice of him to leave it to you. 
My garndad did actually leave me the Allegro.
I never drove it. Not even once.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Porkypig said:


> Nice of him to leave it to you.
> My garndad did actually leave me the Allegro.
> I never drove it. Not even once.


Allegro would have been cool. I use my Shuma almost daily, good car.

I think it was really my Grandad that got me into keeping my car clean, his was always tidy. Never forget the day he polished in with about half a bottle of Turtle wax colour magic, was that thick it was like it had been matt painted :lol:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Loved the Uno Turbo's fast as you like. 

90's were a great time for hot hatches


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

What an awesome car! I want one!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

theshrew said:


> Loved the Uno Turbo's fast as you like.
> 
> 90's were a great time for hot hatches


Hell yeah


----------



## scoupe_tom (Jun 6, 2013)

Porkypig said:


> Whilst rumaging around for sme warranty paper work for something completely unrelated I came across this. It is the only remaining picture of the firsat stupid car ever bought....
> 
> Having sold my lovely MKII 8v Golf GTI I appear to have thought this was a good idea.
> 
> ...


I had to join this site when I saw this post whilst having a look through google and I own a mike Spence motorsport fiat uno turbo. Looks exactly the same as yours did even down the the fondmetal wheels, just mines green


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Found some pics of my old RS turbo,back in the day.
God I would cringe if seen driving it today.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Lovely Uno OP. I was 8 in 1991 so probably driving something like this.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

The cars I was brought up hearing about:

UNO turbos
Renault 5 Turbos
Lancia thema ie turbos
Peugeot 405 mi16
Golf gti 16v
Astra gte
Sapphire cosworth
Escort rs2000/cosworth 

Great cars in their time


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

This was my ride in 1991.










DVLA says it still on the road.


----------



## calvins_media (Oct 6, 2014)

yep i now own a mike spence uno turbo mk1, theyve got to be the same set of wheels i bet


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

*Mark 1 R11 Turbo*

I was hurtling to and from Norwich railway station at ungodly hours** of the day
in one of these...










I picked it up at stroke of midnight on 01/01/90. First thing I did was to 
remove the word "Turbo" off the doors and added small turbo badges off the
R21T to the rear pillar.

For many years this had been my favourite car to date. Superb build quality,
amazing "petale" front seats and blistering performance. Even the "plip" was
a novelty backthen. When I sold it and replaced it with the R5GTT, it was a 
huge step backwards! The usurper "favourite" is my current car.

Regards,
Steve

** 04.15 starts
or 00.15 finishes


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

And according to Jean Ragnotti, the best rally car he ever drove was the 11 turbo.

Hmmm 1991......it was either a 400ish bhp quattro or an xr3 with a ridiculously loud exhaust.


----------

